# Build a Bid and Beyond the Bid



## Rich Arlington (Aug 8, 2010)

What I would like is some feedback on two things.

1. If you went to BAB or BTB what did you like, what did not like, what could we do better

2. If you did not go, why not, what is your reason for not going


As one of the creators of this program it would be nice to get unbiased answers from all of you.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

Rich,
I'll start.... I havn't been to either.....

reasoning: 1)Costs quite a bit of $ and time away from the bidding process now going on.
2) why bother if we're getting what we need to get with non national accounts?
3) Even if I were to go, with the amount of $ nationals are paying, its not worth it......IMO.... theres no ROI.. if you can't make your margins why bother?


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

Why didn't you survey the people that were at the Build a Bid seminar...Usually when i give a presentation, i will hand out a brief survey at the end to get some feedback on my presentation.....


----------



## SIMASTAFF (Feb 11, 2008)

*Surveying*

Matson,
This is Brian with SIMA...we do survey the folks at every event, and compile that info...however I think Rich is looking for some honest thoughts here at the forum for these programs, sometimes people after an 8 hour workshop are a bit washed out, and might not take the time to really express opinions that would help us improve the seminar.
[email protected]


----------



## SIMASTAFF (Feb 11, 2008)

Sorry Mick, wanted to answer your questions as well

I can understand the costs and time and how those are a barrier...but I am willing to offer you a full refund on the registration cost if you are considering attending the Beyond the Bid program next week---if you honestly call me after the event and tell me straight that you did not get a single helpful thing out of it, I would refund your money. I fully believe that the cost is well worth the program, and the time...we build these programs to be sustainable long term, the Build a Bid program was 1.5 years in development before we launched it 2 years ago...the Beyond the Bid program was about a year in development, and I'm estimating about 40 hours of volunteer work and about 75 hours of staff time went into planning, designing, and implementing the training! They are built snow specific, there really aren't any other programs like them out there...

As to your point about not working for nationals, that is fine...the portion of the Beyond the Bid program that addresses that issue is about 45 minutes long in a 10 hour program, so I wouldn't let that hold you back...there is much more to it than that! Thanks
[email protected]


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

SIMASTAFF;1060237 said:


> Matson,
> This is Brian with SIMA...we do survey the folks at every event, and compile that info...however I think Rich is looking for some honest thoughts here at the forum for these programs, sometimes people after an 8 hour workshop are a bit washed out, and might not take the time to really express opinions that would help us improve the seminar.
> [email protected]


I understand that...But, why dont you contact By email or phone a few days later and do a follow up survey....I think fishing on plowsite is Not the Best resource to find out how the presentation went..I think a Quick email or phone survey would work best...JMO....


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

I was planning on attending until a client decided to expand the patio we were building for them at the last second that had to be completed by this past weekend. But if it comes around again to columbus or Cleveland would be a great choice for next years seminar then count me in. I was going to call up Clapper and see what he had to say about.


----------



## Rich Arlington (Aug 8, 2010)

Here is my reasoning for this thread. The program is great we put alot of time and effort into it. There is this little thing called he said she said. That is what I am trying to pull out here. what have you heard if you did not go.... what did you like and dislike if you did go. from the thread so far maybe non of the plowsite group has gone.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

Brian,
I sent you an email. If you want to address the issues I sent to you on this open forum thats fine. Its up to you.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

JMO - there were lots of good points, but the simple simple basic accounting stuff of a few of the sessions bored me to death... We're all in business here, we know how to do simple math and simple calculations... Take that stuff out...


----------



## Big Daddy (Dec 4, 2009)

Having a background in meetings/plannings for a national association... I can easily understand the breadth of material that can be covered in ed sessions. We did not attend simply due to #1 cost. I felt personally never having attended, it was somewhat pricey... compared to other seminars, trainings we have attended. #2 The timing.. We are in the middle of a busy time w/winter bidding starting, mowing service and so forth. It is also the beginning of school season for those of us who are also parents. #3. I did not get a good idea from the representative on the phone of how basic to how involved the material was going to be.. I did not want to attend something so basic for that cost... but yet did not want it to be something geared for more of a larger landscape mgmt. firm.. We are fairly small.. but have several seasons under our belt.. Perhaps a suggestion... Breaking the sessions into 2 groups.. beginner/intermediate and another for advanced ...????Just some thoughts. Also, to have had it video'd for the option to purchase it for those of us who could not attend would be fabulous or even simulcast/webinar'd... for a slight fee...???? That would be FANTASTIC... Sometimes that is more condusive and saves $$$ for hotels, etc.. Just a thought.


----------



## ff610 (Jan 9, 2009)

I was planning on eating the cost and attending until I sold my house the week before, and had to deal with all that. I will say that is was a very costly expense for me. Not only the cost of the class, flight which was no less then 350, and hotel/food etc. I looked at driving, but i would have lost 9-10 hours each way driving. When are you planning on having one at corporate or more midwest. Seems like you've been hitting east coast and Canada. Columbus is the closest I know of.


----------



## Rich Arlington (Aug 8, 2010)

These are all good points. just FYI, I believe the cost would be Returned by the information you would learn... good ROI here... also we do it during the bidding season because that is exactly what we are teaching... we do have basic and intermediate that is what beyond the bid is about it is much more advanced and deals with reall issues we all face everyday. I especially believe you will learn alot about negotiations from us, and we are using real today questions and answers


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

Burkartsplow;1060574 said:


> I was planning on attending until a client decided to expand the patio we were building for them at the last second that had to be completed by this past weekend. But if it comes around again to columbus or Cleveland would be a great choice for next years seminar then count me in. I was going to call up Clapper and see what he had to say about.


I went down there with him and it was very interesting. It gave me a lot of good ideas and a whole different approach to bidding to be quite honest.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Rich Arlington;1060657 said:


> Here is my reasoning for this thread. The program is great we put alot of time and effort into it. There is this little thing called he said she said. That is what I am trying to pull out here. what have you heard if you did not go.... what did you like and dislike if you did go. from the thread so far maybe non of the plowsite group has gone.


I did! The food was great!

As for the workshop part,

That was realy great and I would reccomend it to anyone in the snowplowing industry, their were guys their like me that have only been in bussiness a few years, and guys that have been in bussiness for over 20 years. Rich knows what he's talking about too! And we learned about SWAG!


----------

